# Auto-Sleeper EK TB LP



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well.. Looks like I might buy the one I looked at yesterday, still need some convincing though as the price for me is quite high but I do like to have value for money.
The van appears to be a 2013 model being first registered in December 2012

I have a couple of questions:
1. This has a built in LPG tank, 20 ltrs, how easy is it to find filling stations with LPG in the UK?
2. The fresh water tank appears to have a Whale socket? can this be filled with a hose pipe from a tap?

Paulmold kindly gave me a reference to the Auto-Sleepers forum but despite registering I cannot log in so I will relay on you guys to give me advice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> 1. This has a built in LPG tank, 20 ltrs, how easy is it to find filling stations with LPG in the UK?
> .


I have not found any difficulty. There are not as many outlets as there used to be but they are still there. There Apps such as fillLPG which are a help.

http://www.filllpg.co.uk/?page=lpg.php

The only downside I can see is your fairly low capacity of only 20Ltrs. I used that at the last New Year 4 day rally and that was only for hot water and heating.
It should be adequate but care required as it is all in one tank and when it is empty it is empty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As Ray says, 20 litres is roughly the same as 1x11kg bottle. Filling is no problem in the UK on the whole, golden rule is see an Lpg pump then fill.
The van will be regarded as a 2012 year for valuation no matter what the salesman says, when you want to sell it his tune will change, plus a large intake of breath.:wink2:
Some of those club forums you need to wait while they accept you, most do not have instant membership like this forum.
Lastly, if there is some doubt in your mind that it is overpriced then it probably is. they are quoting 2013 prices for a 2012 van. Walk away leave it a couple of days then offer them your valuation price.have a look on line and compare the difference.

Good luck.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Check your spam box for an activation email. If nothing there if you send me a pm with the username you registered I'll contact a mod (who happens to be a member here under a different name) and see if he can sort it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Well.. Looks like I might buy the one I looked at yesterday, still need some convincing though as the price for me is quite high but I do like to have value for money.
> The van appears to be a 2013 model being first registered in December 2012
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> ...


LPG is all over the place, quite a few Morrisons have it on the forecourt see link below, they should open in Google maps when clicked.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mkwoei81yoewpgv/Lpg Gas.kml?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zc6uu7h79xf3ds/Morrison's LPG Stations.kml?dl=0

I did a mod to fit a proper filler on a Autocruise Wentworth which only had the Whale thingy, link to pictures below.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/eo6kcsztilshil5/AACc4D2jh4WoqRojLmqTAlbMa?dl=0
Happy to try and help should you go that way Barry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

rayc said:


> I have not found any difficulty. There are not as many outlets as there used to be but they are still there. There Apps such as fillLPG which are a help.
> 
> http://www.filllpg.co.uk/?page=lpg.php
> 
> ...


Cheers Ray, I only use 1 x 6kg bottle a year, I am mostly on hookup so 20ltr would be luxury



cabby said:


> As Ray says, 20 litres is roughly the same as 1x11kg bottle. Filling is no problem in the UK on the whole, golden rule is see an Lpg pump then fill.
> The van will be regarded as a 2012 year for valuation no matter what the salesman says, when you want to sell it his tune will change, plus a large intake of breath.:wink2:
> Some of those club forums you need to wait while they accept you, most do not have instant membership like this forum.
> Lastly, if there is some doubt in your mind that it is overpriced then it probably is. they are quoting 2013 prices for a 2012 van. Walk away leave it a couple of days then offer them your valuation price.have a look on line and compare the difference.
> ...


Looked on line cabby and the price seems about average, found the manual online and it does seem that the MH was built for 2013, even though it was registered in Dec. 2012 I am OK with that, this one is going to last me out.



paulmold said:


> Check your spam box for an activation email. If nothing there if you send me a pm with the username you registered I'll contact a mod (who happens to be a member here under a different name) and see if he can sort it.


Thanks Paul, it does help if you don't accidentally hit the caps lock button, all sorted now.



Kev_n_Liz said:


> LPG is all over the place, quite a few Morrisons have it on the forecourt see link below, they should open in Google maps when clicked.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mkwoei81yoewpgv/Lpg Gas.kml?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zc6uu7h79xf3ds/Morrison's LPG Stations.kml?dl=0
> ...


I think I can live with the LPG and just top up when I can find it, thanks for your help.

The dealer just called me to give me another 1k trade in on my swift so tomorrow I am going for a test drive, I am not usually excitable but I think I may be putting down a deposit:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be calm and be prepared to walk away, don't show too much excitement they can always do a little better if your firm enough.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Be calm and be prepared to walk away, don't show too much excitement they can always do a little better if your firm enough.


Don,t worry I will do that but it is all to do with what you are willing to pay and in this case it has every thing we require, used seems a bit sparse at the moment so it is a sellers market!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Don,t worry I will do that but it is all to do with what you are willing to pay and in this case it has every thing we require, used seems a bit sparse at the moment so it is a sellers market!


Do you have a link to actual van Barry?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you have a link to actual van Barry?


Barry previously linked to this 
http://heartofenglandmotorhomes.co.uk/motor-home/auto-sleepers-broadway-ek-tb-lp/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> Barry previously linked to this
> http://heartofenglandmotorhomes.co.uk/motor-home/auto-sleepers-broadway-ek-tb-lp/


We like front lounges too now, but prefer the bathroom to be right across the back with a central kitchen, but the seating has to be as in that link, not L shaped as in our Tiki.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if you know this, but dealers have more leeway in allowances if you accept fitted extras instead of discounted price.So may I suggest that after your test drive and the figures seem very pretty including that extra £1k off, ask for something extra to be fitted and then say with that you are prepared to buy, they will accept I reckon, no harm in trying, what extra worth about £500 would you like, I take it has an awning. what about a spare wheel and carrier.New TV.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

cabby said:


> Not sure if you know this, but dealers have more leeway in allowances if you accept fitted extras instead of discounted price.So may I suggest that after your test drive and the figures seem very pretty including that extra £1k off, ask for something extra to be fitted and then say with that you are prepared to buy, they will accept I reckon, no harm in trying, what extra worth about £500 would you like, I take it has an awning. what about a spare wheel and carrier.New TV.


Problem is cabby it has a bike rack, built in LPG tank, reversing camera,solar panel, wind out awning, spare wheel, I cannot think of anything else we need and we have a TV we can use.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

With regard to your second question Barry. No, you cannot fill with a normal hosepipe using that daft system. The good news is that it can be easily changed, as was mine. It's one of the most common alterations that Auto Sleepers do to the basic spec.

Ron


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

ob1 said:


> With regard to your second question Barry. No, you cannot fill with a normal hosepipe using that daft system. The good news is that it can be easily changed, as was mine. It's one of the most common alterations that Auto Sleepers do to the basic spec.
> 
> Ron


Please give me the info how to change the water filling system bearing in mind that this is a 2012 MH.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Please give me the info how to change the water filling system bearing in mind that this is a 2012 MH.


http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...ters/Autosleepers-water-filling-system/38931/


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Apologies for giving you incorrect advice Barry. I should have said that you can fill up with the special hose provided but not with a normal hose. I'm afraid that my brain frazzles every time it recalls having to use the Whale water system. Any Auto Sleeper or Marquis dealer should be able to do the simple swap over to a normal filler for you if you are not into DIY.

Ron


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Just searched the ASOF site for members that have had a standard filler put on and found one who had it fitted by AS at Willersey at a cost of just over £200 which seems a bit steep.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The pipe and filler are cheap enough to DIY it, but unless there is a facility already on the tank to attach a hose to, access to the tank will be needed, it will need to be drilled with a hole saw, and have a fitting to attach the hose, this will put plastic swarf into the tank which will need to be thoroughly cleaned out or the pump filter would get blocked.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There you go Matchlock, have the filler changed FOC.maybe an extra solar panel or leisure battery.Has it got a set of carpets.Are they the original tyres.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mudflaps n cab mats always useful too.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well had a test drive today, nice van and drives a lot better than my 1.9TD in fact it drove itself I just had to steer.
Had a good look round it inside and out, the only problem I found was the Whale filler cap which was broken apart from that everything was fine.
The guy was showing me around it but I had to correct it him a few times, he just looked at me and said "you've been doing your homework" as I do.

I guess Karen is getting a Valentines present today!


----------

